#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE IN SHOW - FOTO'S >  >  Set geupgrade!

## LuPuS

Aanpassingen gedaan aan mijn set...

Waardoor ik nu een vermogen heb van 2 x 1250 Wrms.

Voor top gebruik ik de:
2 x PC415 Promann.
(3weg met 15" speaker, 400wrms, eminence, 8 ohm)
Foto: http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PC415-1.jpg

Voor de bass gebruik ik:
2 x PB415 Promann.
(15" woofer, 400wrms, eminence, 8 ohm)
Foto: http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PB415-1.jpg
2 x PB512 Promann.
(2 x 12" woofer, 500wrms, peecker sound, 4 ohm)
Foto: http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PB512-1.jpg

Totaalfoto:


Aangesloten op volgende versterkers:
M1500 van InterM die 2 x 750wrms op 4 ohm geeft en de
M1000 van InterM die 2 x 500wrms op 4 ohm geeft.

De tops zitten op het ene kanaal van de M1500, de 2 PB415 bassen zitten op het ander kanaal van de M1500. De twee overige bassen, de PB512's zitten op de M1000 aangesloten. Alles achter crossover en limiters.

Wat vinden jullie van deze set?
Voor hoeveel volk zouden jullie hiervoor durven spelen?
Ikzelf had gedacht aan een 400tal...

Enige opmerkingen, van dat zou ik anders doen?

Tips?

Zeg het me!

Groeten,
Guy

----------


## djroyS

Ziet er inderdaad wel netjes uit en 400 man zou theoreties wel haalbaar zijn alleen voor het echte grote werk zou ik een zwaardere set huren want ik denk dat je voor die 400 man je installatie tot het uiterste moet beproeven.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:Ziet er inderdaad wel netjes uit en 400 man zou theoreties wel haalbaar zijn



en welke regeltjes pas jij dan toe?   400 man met een frontgeladen topje, vergeet het maar hoor.

gezien het vermogen en de set zou ik zeggen tussen de 100 en de 200 man. afhankelijk van van de zaal, oppervlakte eisen...

mvg
ronny

----------


## Rademakers

> citaat:Wat vinden jullie van deze set? Voor hoeveel volk zouden jullie hiervoor durven spelen? Ikzelf had gedacht aan een 400tal...



Wat is de gevoeligheid van de gebruikte speakers? En op welke frequenties cross je ze? Gebruik je een lowcut? Gebruik je de 12" en 15" voor hetzelfde frequentiegebied, of dienen de 12" als subs?

Een linkje naar de specs zou erg handig zijn.

Verder is het de vraag wat voor toepassing je op het oog hebt, achtergrondmuziek, live of disco. Dat kun je weer onderverdelen in gradaties als redelijk dansbaar tot het zware beukwerk.

Voor 400 man achtergrondmuziek weergeven is wellicht haalbaar, maar dat is niet mijn ding. Verder zou ik denken aan discofeestjes van ca. 120-150 man.

Maar om daar een goede uitspraak over te doen, hebben we echt meer informatie nodig.

Wat ik anders zou doen? Nog een versterker erbij.





> citaat:400 man met een frontgeladen topje, vergeet het maar hoor



Uberhaupt, of dat specifieke topje? Dat eerste zou nieuw voor me zijn.

Mvg Johan

----------


## jack

> citaat:en welke regeltjes pas jij dan toe? 400 man met een frontgeladen topje, vergeet het maar hoor.



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: met Nexo PS 15 gaat het lukken!!!!!! :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 



ps. Ik denk dat het maximale ong 200 man is, zoals gewoonlijk sterk 
afhankelijk van de lokatie en de opstelling.

----------


## ronny

> citaat:met Nexo PS 15 gaat het lukken!!!!!!



ja maar das dan ook weer een geval apart :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

mvg
ronny

----------


## LuPuS

Ik laat mijn crossover afsnijden op 160.

De 12" snijd evenveel af als de 15".

De specificaties van de speakers:
http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PC415-2.jpg
http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PB415-2.jpg
http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/PB512-2.jpg

De topjes kunnen de subs alvast goed bijhouden!

Een versterker erbij, zodat ik eigenlijk drieweg zou spelen ofzo?
1 versterker op tops,
1 versterker op 15" subs,
1 versterkers op 12" subs,
Zo?

Thx voor de reacties!

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> 
> De topjes kunnen de subs alvast goed bijhouden!
> 
> Een versterker erbij, zodat ik eigenlijk drieweg zou spelen ofzo?
> 1 versterker op tops,
> 1 versterker op 15" subs,
> 1 versterkers op 12" subs,
> ...



Euhm drie weg zei je. be je de weg even kwijt denk ik. Je hebt toch al drieweg? high, mid en sub. 

Evt versterker erbij voor een van die subs sets word er volgensmij bedoeld.

Zat net even te rekenen / praktiseren hoe jij dit aansluit. 
- pc415 en de pb415 op de m1500 en de pb512 op de m1000? Waar heb jij je crossover dan tussen? 
- Of de pc415 op m1000 en de pb512 / pb415 om de m1500? ~3ohm op 900watt Zou die et kunnen doen. _(en nu hopen dat ik het geleerd heb op deze forum qwa belasting berekening ed[)])_

In dat laatste geval zoek nog een versterker voor die pb415 van og 600watt op 8 ohm

----------


## LuPuS

Ik sluit hem aan zoals je het eerst neergeschreven hebt:

"- pc415 en de pb415 op de m1500 en de pb512 op de m1000? Waar heb jij je crossover dan tussen? "

Dan ga ik bv. met het linker kanaal van de M1500, die bass speelt, naar het linker low kanaal op de crossover, voor de M1000 heb ik zo'n kabeltje, die van 2 uitgangen, 1 uitgang maakt. Dan sluit ik dat kabeltje aan op het rechter low kanaal van de crossover.

Het rechter kanaal van de M1500 levert dan het top geluid en plug ik dan in, in of te wel het linker of rechter kanaal van het high kanaal van de crossover.

Ik speel zo dus nog altijd 2-weg en mono.


Nu zou het interdaad handiger zijn moest ik aan de top een versterker hangen hebben, en aan de bassen.

De versterker aan de tops zou moeten op 8 ohm spelen, daaraan had ik gedacht aan de InterM M1000 die ik voorlopig liggen heb, die speelt op 2 x 330 wrms op 8 ohm en trekt dat zeker! Later misschien vervangen door een versterker die de volle 400wrms op 8 ohm levert.

Voor de bassen zou ik dan dus een nieuwe versterker nodig hebben. Die rond de 800wrms op 4 ohm speelt, zodat ik nog kan spelen met bv. gewoon 2x sub + 2x top.

Maar die ook onder de 4ohm speelt. Momenteel kan mijn M1500 InterM versterker dit niet.

Maar ik denk niet dat ik aan 3 ohm moet spelen maar op 6...

Even in schema:

Linker kant:
PB415 - 8 ohm - 400wrms
PB512 - 4 ohm - 500wrms

Rechter kant:
PB415 - 8 ohm - 400wrms
PB512 - 4 ohm - 500wrms

Dus ik denk dat ik een versterker heb die op 6 ohm kan spelen, of heb ik het hier nu zo mis?
Welke versterker zou dit kunne? Zou mijn M1500 dit kunnen?


Groeten,
Guy

----------


## xsystems

elke versterker die 4 en 8 ohm aankan. Je hebt iets meer vermogen als dat er bij de specificatie's op 8 Ohm is weergegeven en iets minder dan 4 Ohm.

----------


## EricW

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> Linker kant:
> PB415 - 8 ohm - 400wrms
> PB512 - 4 ohm - 500wrms
> 
> Rechter kant:
> PB415 - 8 ohm - 400wrms
> PB512 - 4 ohm - 500wrms
> 
> Dus ik denk dat ik een versterker heb die op 6 ohm kan spelen, of heb ik het hier nu zo mis?



Je hebt het mis... Je hebt een versterker nodig die 2,66 ohm aankan, en da's al wat lastiger voor de meeste.

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door EricW_
> 
> 
> Je hebt het mis... Je hebt een versterker nodig die 2,66 ohm aankan, en da's al wat lastiger voor de meeste.



Ik heb inderdaad goed les gehad van jullie hier!. Zelf had ik het al over ~3ohm (waar ~ voor ongeveer stond). Kijk je hier nog wel eens wat leren :Wink:

----------


## Rademakers

In eerste instantie gewoon laten zoals je het nu hebt:

Eén versterker voor de 12 inchers, het linkerkanaal van de andere versterker voor de tops en het rechterkanaal voor de 15 inch subs.

Als je dan later uitbreidt met nog een versterker, zou ik persoonlijk de topjes een versterker met wat meer vermogen geven.
Topkasten hebben meer baat bij een versterker met headroom als subjes. Als je de versterker niet helemaal op het randje van zijn kunnen laat spelen, wordt het mid/hoog meestal aangenamer en topjes zijn over het algemeen ook gevoeliger voor clippen als subjes.

Ook als je er een versterker er bij koopt, blijf je 2-weg actief filteren. Maar je krijgt stereo i.p.v. mono.
Het aansluiten van speakers met verschillende impedanties op één versterkerkanaal is over het algemeen niet zo'n goed idee.

Gebruik je een lowcut? Zo ja, op hoeveel? Zo nee, heb je de mogelijkheid daartoe? Het weergeven van het echte laag is voor een kleine drive-in meestal niet echt zinvol, het slurpt energie in relatie tot wat je er voor terug krijgt.
Mocht je geen lowcut hebben, maar wel een stereo-crossover, dan kun je deze op een simpele manier én als mono crossover én als lowcut gebruiken.

Je zegt dat de topjes de subs makkelijk bijhouden, dan zou je eens kunnen proberen lager te crossen (&lt;160 Hz). Subs klinken vaak beter als je ze laag crosst. Een 15 inch heeft er geen moeite mee om vanaf 120 Hz gebruikt te worden. Het kan je geluid, de belastbaarheid en het volume dus ten goede komen. Maar dat blijft ook een kwestie van proberen.
Je kunt ook proberen drieweg actief te filteren. Verschillende subs die hetzelfde gebied weergeven klinkt vaak niet zo goed. Je zou de 12 inchers dan voor het echte subgebied in kunnen zetten en de 15 inchers voor het hogere basgebied (of andersom). Zoals gezegd kan dat ook een stuk beter gaan klinken.

Mvg Johan

----------


## LuPuS

Het knopje lowcut is niet ingeduwt dus daar maak ik geen gebruik van. Ik zal ze alvast even proberen lager te crossen en zien wat het geeft. Ik heb dacht ik de mogelijkheid er toe om een low cut te gebruiken. Eens proberen met low cut? Ik werk met de Behringer Super-X Pro CX2310.

Wat dachten jullie van deze versterker om de InterM-1500 te vervangen zodat ik een versterker enkel op de bassen kan zetten:

Inter-M L2400:

8 ohm stereo: 500 wrms
4 ohm stereo: 750 wrms
2 ohm stereo: 1200 wrms

Is een beetje een copy van de QSC rmx 2450, deze is wel goedkoper, en kan er nog betere korting op krijgen...

Of zou het teveel zijn om op de bass rond de 1200wrms te zetten?

----------


## DJEM

Euhm je werkt nu met 2 versterkers op mono gebied. Er is een tip gegeven hoe je met 3 versterkers aan de slag kan op stereo gebied. Dit omdat beide subs bij elkaar 3 (2,66) ohm trekken en veel versterkers daar weinig zin aan hebben.

Nu begrijp ik dat je 1 versterker aan de kant wil zetten om weer 1 zwaardere terug te zetten. laat je deze dan wel op 3ohm draaien of laat je nog steeds mono doen?

Ik zou zeggen als je toch 1 nieuwe koopt draai er dan met drie... waar dat vervang idee weg komt?

----------


## LuPuS

Wel ik zou dan natuurlijk stereo willen spelen dan met die andere versterker in de plaats!

Maar zouden jullie 3weg willen spelen als het eigenlijk 2weg kan (stereo)?

----------


## DJEM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> Wel ik zou dan natuurlijk stereo willen spelen dan met die andere versterker in de plaats!
> 
> Maar zouden jullie 3weg willen spelen als het eigenlijk 2weg kan (stereo)?



Zoiets qwa vraag heb je ook eerder gesteld. Toen zei ik ook al dat je al 3 weg hebt. LOW, MID, HIGH. Nogmaals, als ik jouw vraag goed heb;

M1000 op de PC415
M1500 op de PB512

En dan een nieuwe / andere versterker op de PB415 van ongeveer 600watt per kanaal op 8ohm

Of pak een flinke buidel met geld uit de kast en doe de M1000 op de PC415 en een nieuwe versterker op de PB512 em PB415
Deze versterker dient dan 1200 watt op 3 ohn (2,66) te leveren. En daar zit de clue op zo'n laag ohm gehalte draaien alleen de betere versterkers.

Dan heb je alles in stereo.

----------


## AJB

Wat zien die boxen er verschrikkelijk lelijk uit...[B)]

----------


## LuPuS

Wat is er nu zo lelijk aan die boxen? Die witte galm die je er ziet over liggen is niet echt, gewoon slechte foto genomen met flits ipv zonder.

Eigenlijk zijn ze gewoon zwart zoals je hier ziet:


Wat kan er daar nu lelijk aan zijn?

Foto versterker rack:

----------


## LuPuS

Mja, ik heb een 2dehands versterker gevonden die perfect op 2 ohm kan spelen.

Het is de Inter-M P2000. Deze lever 500wrms op 8 ohm, 750wrms op 4 ohm en 1000wrms op 2 ohm.

Hij gebruikt die versterker enkel in 4 ohm, dus zouden we wisselen mits een opleg langs mijn kant.

Dan steek ik de M1000 op de tops en de P2000 op de bass.

Wat vinden jullie van dit idee?

Aan DJEM:
Nu speel ik zo
Left Channel M1000 =&gt; 1 x PB512
Right Channel M1000 =&gt; 1 x PB512
Left Channel M1500 =&gt; 2 x PC415
Right Channel M1500 =&gt; 2 x PB415

Zo duidelijk?

----------


## TVV

waarom staan er eigenlijk 2 powerconnectors op je onderste versterker?

----------


## LuPuS

Dan kan ik linken van de bovenste versterker naar de onderste, en van de onderste naar het stopcontact...

----------


## DJEM

als je nu 2 ohm, of 3 ohm kan spelen....

M/P 2000
left channel  ---&gt;&gt;&gt; 1 PB415 + 1 PB512
right channel ---&gt;&gt;&gt; 1 PB415 + 1 PB512

----------


## DJ.T

Voor doorlink is de standaard de grijze powercon, pak je tenminste niet de verkeerde.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> Dan kan ik linken van de bovenste versterker naar de onderste, en van de onderste naar het stopcontact...



O help  :Wink:  zorg maar dat daar zo snel mogelijk een grijze powercon inzit dan!!

----------


## TVV

Dacht ik ook...

----------


## LuPuS

Het werkt...

De ene powercon is onmiddelijk gesoldeerd aan de andere powercon hé, zonder naar het electrisch blokje te lopen...

----------


## LuPuS

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DJEM_
> 
> als je nu 2 ohm, of 3 ohm kan spelen....
> 
> M/P 2000
> left channel  ---&gt;&gt;&gt; 1 PB415 + 1 PB512
> right channel ---&gt;&gt;&gt; 1 PB415 + 1 PB512



Ja zo bedoel ik dus. Zou dat vermogenwinst opleveren of niet denk je?

----------


## DJEM

Niet echt.. Reken zelf maar uit, maar wel stereo nu en das wel winst.... :Big Grin:

----------


## EricW

> citaat:_Geplaatst door LuPuS_
> 
> Het werkt...
> 
> De ene powercon is onmiddelijk gesoldeerd aan de andere powercon hé, zonder naar het electrisch blokje te lopen...



Tuurlijk werkt dat zonder problemen...

tot de dag dat je - per ongeluk - twee stroombronnen tegelijk aansluit op de 2 powerCons.

Er bestaan niet voor niets grijze powerCons.

----------


## LuPuS

Eum je bedoelt van allebij de connectors naar de stroom gaat?

Want ik kan uit alle twee de powercons mijn power halen...

----------


## ralph

Beste, een blauwe powercon (mannetje) wordt gebruikt om spanning naar een product te brengen....aanvoerend dus.

De grijze powercon is bedoeld als doorlus ( het vrouwtje)

Bij speakon heb je niet echt een uiterlijk verschil anders dan de kleur, maar een gewone male stekker, als je daar een doorlus van maakt dan pak je hopelijk een female als losliggende deel waar spanning op staat.

Advies om de doorlus te vervangen voor een grijze powercon is uiterst verstandig.

----------


## ears

idd... grijze powercon is niet onverstandig, zeker als ook anderen je systeem gebruiken (verhuur)

Maar waar het dus allemaal om ging was je klanksetje en de juiste amps.. ik denk dat de wissel met een p-2000 of p-3200 een goeie zet is, deze amps draaien zeeeer behoorlijk! zeker prijs-kwaliteit! P-serie draait idd op 2 ohm, maar is toch stukken stabieler op 4 ohm hoor.. dus met tijd overschakelen op 3 amps... zal je systeem ook aangenamer door klinken.

Wel opletten dat je niet teveel verlangt van je klankset, in deze promann-top zit als tweeter een apt van eminence en die durft nogal eens snel breken als je niet voorzichtig bent, en hij begint ook geforceerd te klinken als je hem teveel belast! Je systeem zal zeker luid gaan, maar echt mooi zal het niet meer klinken! Als je wat meer wil halen in het hoog (400 man bvb...) huur dan een kast met een goeie hoog-driver met hoorn als je die niet veel nodig hebt... Maar, je hebt met deze promann-kasten echte werkbeesten hoor! Trouwens, in vergelijking met je hoog heb je zeker genoeg laag in huis met deze set, je kan gerust er op los bonken. Super en handig setje!

----------


## LuPuS

Bedankt voor de positieve reactie Ears.

Deze set staat nu inderdaad op punt... Ook ervaring met deze reeks van promann?

Het is een lekkere agressieve set! Ik kan voor fuifen spelen met mijne enkele basskast (PB415), en mijn topkast (CB415), waar de nieuwe reeks van bekafun te kort komt! Namelijk deze: PA230 - 1000wrms.

Met nog een derde amp er bij. Met welke opstelling zouden jullie dan werken?

PC415 -&gt; M1000
PB415 -&gt; M1500
PB512 -&gt; M1000

Of een iets zwaardere versterker op de tops?

----------


## Roeltej

ff gummetje van Mac gejat...

Dj eelco b, het ging hier over de set van LuPuS, voor je eigen, open maar eigen topic ...

----------


## LuPuS

Op de set staan ondertussen nieuwe versterkers:

- Op de Top (PC415, 8ohm): Inter-M M1500 (2x350wrms op 8ohm)
- Op de Bas (PB512, PB415, 2,66ohm): Electrovoice Q66 (2 x 850 wrms op 2 ohm)

Picture Boxen: http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/4bas2top.jpg

Picture Versterkerrack: http://files.the-djs.be/boxen/versterker-4.jpg

Binnenkort:
Electrovoice Q66 versterker voor op tops en andere speakers...
Electrovoice SX300 of Zx4 speakerkasten om op grotere locaties betere hoogweergave te hebben.

----------


## Speakertje

Jij twijfelt dus ook tussen deze twee toppen!? Ik ben benieuwd welke het gaat worden en wat je ervan vind!!

----------


## Max

komen er geen EV subs?

----------


## LuPuS

Misschien later wel, deze Promann bassen zijn echte werkpaarden vindt ik.

Ik test binnenkort deze twee kasten, ik laat dan wel een berichtje na Speakertje!

----------


## Speakertje

Die zie ik graag tegemoet!! Ik ga binnen kort ook een luisteren, mijn reactie zal je vinden in mijn eigen tropic over de zx4.

----------


## Speakertje

Ben ondertussen al wezen luisteren. Mijn reactie lees je in het tropic met de naam Electrovoice zx4 in het drive-in forum.

----------

